# Old trusty right angle drill



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

robmac85 said:


> View attachment 71641
> 
> 
> When my 12 year old right angle drill's drive head gave up yesterday I had to bust out the old metal handle right angle! She's gotta be about 40 years old or better but she still cranks! 100% made in USA. I checked on the new ones and they're now made in China and I refuse to buy one. Just going to repair the 12 year old model and in the mean time just use this one.





Oh God ... I Remember that ...

Am I Old ...

Throw a little Oil on that Chuck ...



Pete


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Those older "made in the USA" drills etc were true work horses.
Still use a 30 year old Milwaukee D handle 1/2" . 900 rpm with triple gear drive. Nothing like it today


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have used one just like that. Got my asss shocked off more than once. Good druill but do your self a fave and get a hole hawg. way way faster and only abut $100 more than getting yours fixed. 
I bought the 18 volt fuel 7/16 impact and that thing is the ****. No more cords for me.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I have used one just like that. Got my asss shocked off more than once. Good druill but do your self a fave and get a hole hawg. way way faster and only abut $100 more than getting yours fixed.
> I bought the 18 volt fuel 7/16 impact and that thing is the ****. No more cords for me.


A question for you. Have you tried the cordless hole hawg? Also could you compare the impact to the hammer drill in regards to roughing out a remodel? 
I'm hearing good reviews concerning the impact for roughing. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice drill! Make sure it's plugged in to a GFI:laughing:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

i used to have a 1/2 drive crafstman like that 
if the bit caught it could easily break your arm
my brother still uses it and its about 50 years old (with a new cord of course)(grounded)


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

*still use this in my shop*

my dad bought it used in 1960


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had a really powerful Miller Falls 1/2'' chuck steel frame drill. It was a fast monster hole drillin machine, but it got stolen out of the bed of a pickup I had. I figured nobody would want an oldy drill like that, but.........


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> I had a really powerful Miller Falls 1/2'' chuck steel frame drill. It was a fast monster hole drillin machine, but it got stolen out of the bed of a pickup I had. I figured nobody would want an oldy drill like that, but.........


People will steal anything... I had a box of steal slugs from knocking out boxes that my neighbor need for his kid's school project and somebody snatched them.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Will the head from the old drill fit your 12 year old one?


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

All you overpriced electricians showing off your new dangled nice and shiny NEW tools. Here is my 5/8 Van Dorn drill still working hard


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> i used to have a 1/2 drive crafstman like that
> if the bit caught it could easily break your arm
> my brother still uses it and its about 50 years old (with a new cord of course)(grounded)





I remember those old Metal Craftsmen ... Break your arm ...Darn Right .

The only time one truly scared me was mounting some lights on the front of a Race Track , trotters . Reaching from the top and out and over ....

Hairy Move ,

Don


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> I have used one just like that. Got my asss shocked off more than once. Good druill but do your self a fave and get a hole hawg. way way faster and only abut $100 more than getting yours fixed.
> I bought the 18 volt fuel 7/16 impact and that thing is the ****. No more cords for me.


I got one of those last year, it's a beast, I use it to drill through utility poles all the time effortlessly. Never jams. I rarely need to break out the hydraulic one anymore. 

Greenlee makes a 7/8 to 1/2" sq. adapter for sockets that's great for bolting down streetlight poles.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

zac said:


> A question for you. Have you tried the cordless hole hawg? Also could you compare the impact to the hammer drill in regards to roughing out a remodel?
> I'm hearing good reviews concerning the impact for roughing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


zac, I haven't roughed a house in years but i can tell you, I do work in some old city buildings that are 150 y/o plus, and I've used the fuel 18v impact to go through 18" old growth timber like butter. It doesn't even slow down and never gets bound up. 
If you're going through heavy stuff a lot you may consider trying one


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I call that drill "scrap metal"


----------

